# Gibson SG Standard Copy? Best place and brand?



## DJFender (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been meaning to get my girlfriend a decent SG as her dad ninja'd her Mex Standard Strat, and shes been hinting at an SG for a while and I'm thinking of making a little off-season present.

I know that they're freaking expensive, the real ones I mean, but were would I get even a knockoff for cheap? aside from cutting one out of ashwood, I really want to make even just a knockoff special by putting it together the way she wants it.

I don't care about the color as I'm going to paint it Snow white because she likes that colour.










I know how to paint things, for a guitar it would be: Roughen, Prime, Paint, + 4-6 Coats + Gloss.

:rockon2:

I think it would be a better present if I put some soul into it, as any shmoo can buy a girl a guitar.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Here ya go....

http://www.jsdguitarshack.com/dillion_guitars/dxc-61-62/dillion_sg_guitars.html

or a little more spendy

http://www.jsdguitarshack.com/dillion_guitars/dillion_stinger.html


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am looking at SG copies as well. I have been hunting for weeks lol.

The one thing to remember is that you can get Gibson Faded series SG's on eBay for under $500. I have watched 2 in the last week on there go for around $450.

But... from my own experiences I don't believe the Faded series are any better of a guitar just because they have the Gibson name on them. I have seen such varied quality on them, I would be a afraid to buy one unseen. You get some really nice pickups, and better hardware and electronics for that price though without a doubt.

Again just my opinion, but on paper at least the Dillion's seem to be the clear winner value wise at that price point (under $400). The specs are better than comparable Epiphones. 

You can get some good deals on used Epiphone SG400's. You seem them fairly often for around $300 used. At that price, they are a pretty good deal. I am not a fan of the odd looking veneers they seem to use on the current models, but you can track down older models for the same price.

Other than that, there are Jay Turser and Vintage models. Vintage are a little pricier, but I think they fall under the $500 mark and come with decent hardware.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Guitar Fetish also has SG kits for really cheap. If you know how to paint, that might be a good option:

http://store.guitarfetish.com/somasgkicowi.html

If I had the tools and any building expertise at all, I'd be all over one of these.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

JSD has some nice product there. has anyone ever played one?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's tough to find feedback. There was a white Dillion SG for sale in the forum classifieds awhile back. But I can't remember who was selling it, or who bought it. I posted a thread asking for Dillion feedback on the forum, and didn't get a ton of replies. And I don't think I got one from that SG owner at all.

From what I have read on various forums, people are quite happy with their Dillions and put them at a minimum on par with the best Epiphones. Most people seem to say they are better.

But, doing research is always tricky because there is some huge mess over Dillion USA vs. Dillion Canada and a good chunk of threads you find on other forums turn into a debate on that. My only input on that is the Kevin from JSD is a member here, and seems like a really good guy from any email communication I have had with him. He's also good to forum members. So I tend to trust whatever he has to say on the quality and the USA/Canada issue.

I am still deciding what budget SG I am going to get. The ONLY reason I don't flat out buy a Dillion is because other companies have finishes I prefer. EG Epiphone has worn brown, and 'vintage' (satin) finishes. Both which I love. Dillion doesn't offer a walnut brown at this time, and doesn't offer satin at all.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

well, if they are better than the best epiphones then they are a good playing guitar.

I like the PRS copy. I may have to get one!


----------

